# I messed up and onyx is hurt



## crisco41 (Apr 13, 2014)

I let onyx out in the unfenced pasture today.She never goes far and she likes to nibble the grass. I have done it before when I have been out there. But today I forgot to put her up and went up to the house and let the dogs out. Several of the dogs disapeared for a couple hours and suddenly it dawned on me onyx was out. I jumped in the car and sure enough she has many small slices all up and down her neck. Also some deep punctures.That was bad enough but i was relieved that was all there was. Then I looked under her tail. Her underside of tail is scrapped/ripped open. And even worse is her vulva got ripped. I am just sick. She was in a daze when i found her, still on her feet tho. I cleaned what I could and put a drop of super glue on her open area of vulva and got it to go back up. The puncture on other side I have left open. She was shaking terribly and I sat with her for several hours,,blanketed with big horse rugs, snuggling and rubbing and singing to her. ( only animal alive that can stand it) I am searching for my banamine as she seems to be rightly in a lot of pain. I imagine it is expired and I do not know the dose to give Is it 1 cc per 100 pounds..injectable orally? I am worried about swelling and making her unable to pee. I am worried about everything. I am just sick. She is in a deeply bedded stall with her momma. She is not shaking anymore..i stayed until she wasn't. She is a normal A sized yearling...if i can find it would 2 cc be about right? any advise.Will expired banamine hurt her? i am deciding if I will bring the dog to the vet with me in the morning to be put down or not...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 13, 2014)

I am sorry this happened and yes give 1cc per 100lbs orally. We use the paste but assume the amount is the same for injectable, if not hopefully someone else will chime in. As to the dog, keep in mind that once they attack, the WILL do it again and it isnt always a horse that gets attacked. If you are overly attached to the dog you may need to keep in mind that it can only go out supervised and on a leash as you obviously wont want this happening again to your horse or someone else's animals. Personally I would choose to put it down due to the fact that once they get the taste of live blood, they generally will do it again, a lot easier to say that with no attachment to the animal of course but even if my dogs I feel that would be my decision in the end.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 13, 2014)

OMG I'm so sorry....Please get a vet to see her asap

I also can't help with injectable banamine have only used the paste

more so I want to send prayers and bump this up for others with more experience


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 13, 2014)

I found this old post on here http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=50929 and it says 1cc per 100lbs


----------



## madmax (Apr 13, 2014)

You can give her the liquid banamine orally as well as injecting it. If it were my filly I would give her at least 2cc even if it is expired. I would also put some electrolytes in some water and syringe some in her mouth. Sorry it happened, best wishes that all will be okay after she is vetted.


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 13, 2014)

The faster you can get a vet out, the more likely some bad areas can be stitched.

Also, the vet will likely put her on antibiotics of some kind... Both oral and topical.


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 13, 2014)

just checked her and also see that someone removed part of her tail as well. She is resting and do3sn;t seem to be shocky anymore..not like she was


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 13, 2014)

Best of luck, Hope all is ok with her. As said in previous responses a visit from the Vet is a must....


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 13, 2014)

oh for sure....I will be hauling her in the morning


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 13, 2014)

So sorry this happened. I agree that once an animal discovers the "fun" of attacking, it will most likely do it again and it could be a child.

I hope that because of her young age that she will not be too damaged mentaly. My big stallion who is 24 years old now, was attacked almost two years ago by a pit bull while my daughter was riding him. The physical damage healed ina few months, however he suffers now from PTSD, and is not any fun to ride any longer. However I know a mini gelding that was attacked as a yearling and he does not appear to be traumatized the same way.


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 14, 2014)

just checked her again. Still acting off but she was up when i saw her. of course couldnot find that darn banamine. Expired would have been better then nothing. I found some new cuts to the inside of her leg. Ugh. I wonder if i should get up and shave her in th emorning. I thnk that be the only way we will be able to see all the damage thru her winter fur. It will have to come off anyway to be able to treat her wounds. I emailed a dog rescue. I really do not want to kill gracie. Maybe if she had a non farm home?

seems everytime I go out to check her I find more damage. I hope I have found everything now.

her vulva is very swollen. I suppose that is to be expected since it was dam near taken off. omg i could just puke


----------



## REO (Apr 14, 2014)

OMG I'm so sorry your poor mare got attacked by the dog




I hope the vet can see her right away. I'm sure the vet will clip her in the areas she needs to be clipped. Vet care is very important and I know you'll take good care of her and get her through this..

Mistakes happen {{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 14, 2014)

So sorry to hear that this has happened. Yes you need to get her to the vet asap, she will need anti-biotics fast, probably stitching and careful watching for any further infection and aftershock plus fluids etc.

Saying prayers for our sweet little girl and sending you hugs.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 14, 2014)

Have you called the vet? Onyx really needed antibiotics, banamine, possibly some stitches ASAP

It is so wrong to leave her in pain for all these hours.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 14, 2014)

This is nothing I would attempt treating myself. This is an emergency. Do you have no vet that will come to you? Why must she be hauled to treatment?

Best wishes, I can only imagine how stressed you are. Keep us posted.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 14, 2014)

You need to get her to the vet NOW. Shock is no small matter.

Get rid of the dog. New home or euth her. Or the next time she could kill....


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 14, 2014)

Hugs! Mistakes happen, but now it's up to you to take care of the results. Please keep us posted on what the vet says. As for the dog... that's a tough one as I wouldn't want to euth her either, but as a mother of small children & small horses, it makes me nervous to say keep her around. I know that will be a tough decision. Thinking of you and Onyx through it all.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 14, 2014)

I hope you are getting the vet to see her NOW. Having gone through a bobcat attacking one of our minis, I know there are so many things a vet needs to tend to, from wound treatment, pain meds, and antibiotics. . We were treating Rusty's wounds for months. Stitches might NOT be the way to go as the wounds may need to drain.

Five months later, Rusty is pretty much back to normal and it looks like his only scars will be physical.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 14, 2014)

I hope Onyx will be okay and I'm so sorry she got hurt. I'd like to put in a word for the dogs. You said they were let out and running loose in a group if I read it correctly. Dogs in a pack running at large will get into all kinds of trouble that they might not otherwise get into if they were by themselves or in their contained yard. Do you know what dog actually did the attacking? Have you had problems with him/her in the past? Onyx was probably running and your dogs kicked into prey drive and as a pack took her down. Depending on the breed, it's a natural instinct and drive between prey and predator. I don't mean that to sound harsh as my heart goes out to poor Onyx who is suffering.

I wouldn't put the dog down. Not if the dog has never had a problem before and this was a once in a lifetime occurrence and you can keep the dogs contained in a fenced yard or in the house. Onyx is in my prayers.


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 14, 2014)

Hope everything turns out okay for you and poor Onyx. Don't you have a vet you could call?


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 14, 2014)

onyx had her vet visit. She is doing much better this morning. I was so relieved to see her pee as that was one of my main worries.Most of her wounds were superficial. There are a few punctures on her neck that will need to be watched closely. The tail head they can do nothing about, and her vulva had a flap of dead /dying tissue removed. She got her tetanus shot, got an antibiotic and I now have 100 cc of banamine to keep on hand. I requested banamine over bute..vet figures her wt at about 120 pounds..so said to give her 1 cc once a day up to 2 times a day. To use it as sparingly as we can. Does that doseage/ and yearling wt sound about right to you all>? Thank you for the support.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 14, 2014)

It's good to hear she's doing well. So happy for both of you.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 14, 2014)

So glad to hear that she should be ok - just watch for any unusual 'sleepy' behaviour or lack of appitite as this might mean that any infection is getting the better of the anti-b's. Your banamine dosage sounds just right to me. Good luck and please let us know how she progresses.


----------



## Danielleee (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry that this happened. It couldve been prevented but you know that. It was a mistake and you didnt know it would happen. The dog doesnt deserve to die or even be rehomed because of it. Tie them ALL up when they go outside or get a large kennel or fence in an area for them.. Leave the horses in fenced in areas. Maybe get electric fencing if you don't have it.


----------



## little lady (Apr 14, 2014)

Would like to add maybe start her on some gastroguard to prevent ulcers-after all the stress. Thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery. As far as the dog, I would have it put down. You could find a rescue but if she ends up somewhere without her story I would be fearful of what may result.(I know of this happening) Best of luck.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 14, 2014)

I agree with little lady about gastroguard with an extended use of banamine not to mention the stress she has been thru

check with your vet to be sure you can give along with her other meds though


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 14, 2014)

I am so sorry that this happened to your little mare but am glad to hear that she is doing better. I understand about not being able to get a vet. It is extremely difficult in certain areas where vets no longer will take emergency calls. I know mine gave all his clients advanced noticed that the clinic would no longer offer emergency services and there is no one else to call. If this is your situation, try and find out where the nearest animal hospital is. I have to drive a few hours but it's worth it. In the meantime, see if your vet will sell you a big tube of banamine so that you can keep it on hand. Best of luck to you and your horse.


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 14, 2014)

i have 100 cc bottle of banamine now. Will not be caught so unprepared again


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 14, 2014)

Awesome, for some reason my old feeble mind read it as 10 CC. Yeah, I like the paste and keep a tube with me in my truck when I'm hauling and or showing and one in the tack room for emergencies. You get the pic.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 15, 2014)

Excellent!

Write on your bottle " 1CC per 100 lbs" so if you would need it for a different horse you know the dosage. Plus my vet said expired banamine is OK, it just loses it's potency and you may need to use a little more than normal. It's sure too expensive to throw away!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 15, 2014)

How heartbreaking. I remember Onyx from when she was born (around the same time as my Chloe). I'm glad she's doing better... My heart goes out to you. I did the same kind of thing (forgetting to put the horse away) with my big horse yesterday. Fortunately, she was fine and didn't even leave home. How are you taking it?


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes! How are YOU?


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 15, 2014)

I am feeling a bit guilty and eternally thankful!. I do believe she will heal just fine!. It will be no time and she will be sitting in my lap again..she just isnt my Onyx right now. Her ears have been down..kinda like just plugging thru this. But I do believe in the long haul she will be fine and back to my lil buddy

How is Chloe? Hard to believe they are yearlings almost


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 15, 2014)

You must remeber that this was an attack! If she knew the dogs as friendly before they tried to kill her (in her mind) her whole world has just been flipped upside down. What she knew is no more. Time and patience. The one positive you have on your side is that with youth comes resilience. She will need time and "counceling" just as a human in the same circumstances would.


----------



## Trapeze (Apr 16, 2014)

FTR, with dogs animal aggression does NOT equal human aggression. Too many people get into a panic that if a dog goes after an animal (another dog, a cat, etc) they do not view it the same as with a human - even a kid. If your dog has ever shown aggression to you or another person, then that's an issue. Dependent on breed, it could be simple instincts to chase or go after an animal. Put them in a pack and you have trouble. But I think suggesting euthing is VERY extreme.

Worst case, if you feel uncomfortable having your dogs on the same property as your minis, contact a local rescue/home and let them know the dog(s) have a high prey drive and should not be housed with small animals/should be the only animal. Just do your research and make sure it's a No-Kill situation.


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 16, 2014)

I am quite certain it was a rough play gone wild. Onyx ran and thus the fun began, Normally my mini's are in secure cattle panels. As Onyx would have been had I remebered to put her up. This keeps me from worrying about coyotes as well. I have contacted a breed rescue as I do not have it in my heart to destroy a dog. we will see where that leads..no response as yet. It doesn't really matter if it was play or an attack to kill..I can not have it. I did advise she go to a home with no livestock or small animals. Just waiting to see if I get a reply


----------



## Danielleee (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm really glad you decided to not put her down. Hope Onyx is doing well!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 16, 2014)

Chloe's doing well! I adore her with ALL my heart. When I go outside, she lets out a nicker and comes at a run. Despite being almost a year, she still LOVES her "scratches". She's finally starting to show a tiny bit of palomino, but she's still soooo white!

I'm so glad that Onyx is doing okay. I bet she's sore from it too... Poor little girl! I'm with you on a dog going somewhere else after such a situation. A friend of mine has an awesome dog, except when she sees a cat. That dog suddenly goes ballistic! If she ever got a hold of one, she'd kill it. It wouldn't be right for her to be put down, but she is fantastic living withOUT a cat. I know a cat isn't a mini, but I know that my Arab looks at Chloe like a dog. Especially since Chloe is about the size of my Lab and the same color. For whatever reason, your dog might have thought something like that- a strange dog in their yard, especially if the dogs are never actually with the minis. I'm just so glad it wasn't worse! 

I remember when Chloe's mom, Sadie, got kicked in the vulva. She had laser therapy which reduced her swelling. I also was told by the vet to put arnica gel on it, and it healed quickly. Sadie seemed to like the arnica gel on it as it helped with the pain too. How's Onyx's doing?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 16, 2014)

So sorry this happened. I'm sure most of us have things that have happened with our animals.

Did I miss what kind of dog it was?

Hope she continues to improve and is 100% soon. Such a scary thing to happen!

I always keep paste banamine on hand--snakes are my reason, but it has come in handy to have it on several occasions for other things, like porcupines.

It was good of you to share this episode. We all need reminding about things that can happen with animals.


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 22, 2014)

onyx is doing very well. We went thru a period of time when the bad puncture wounds did start showing signs of infection ( lots of yellow thick drainage) but the antibiotics seem to have kicked in. I have been cleaning them everyday and have now let my wound care nursing experience kick in and am packing them with saline gauze pads. I can see improvement every day. the puncture bite marks ended up being connected under the tissue..to my surprise when i flushed them good. Nothing like a tube n 1 hole and water coming out 2 inches away in another hole. So even more severe then it even started out looking .

her leg cuts and other lacertions are all healed and the light scabs are just starting to come off. Her vulva is much better. Still one sore spot but healing nicely. She will have some scars no doubt,,but horses heal so amasingly !

Onyx was sick when she was first born. She was handled alot and went to the vet at only a day old. She had many shots her first few weeks. And always she loved on me. I would call her and she would run to my side..even if momma was hollering for her she would choose me over momma. she is my baby that even as almost a yearling..i could sit in her pasture and pat the ground beside me and she would always come lie in my lap. Things have changed a bit although i see a little of my old baby emerging again. She has stayed very close to momma. Her momma has always been hard to catch and now onyx wil run from me as well. I understand why..but it makes me sad. I have been spending some loving time each day..and she is seeming to make some progress into being the little independent baby she was. But she is still a long way from where she was. she will have light scars on one side of her neck and some deep scars on the other under her mane, But if i have anything to say about it..she will not be emotionally scarred for long.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 22, 2014)

That's wonderful news to hear that Onyx is on the mend.


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2014)

You're doing great with her, and I'm sure once the "treatments" are done, she'll return to be YOUR little Onyx!


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 23, 2014)

Patience & love, sounds like she gets plenty of both! Hugs for you, and a kiss for her. We're thinking of you!


----------



## Marty (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm in Tennessee. If I could ever help you out in a pinch let me know.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 23, 2014)

Sounds great!


----------



## crisco41 (May 29, 2014)

wanted to update,,Onyx is all better. No scarring to note although can feel a scar bump under the skin on her neck. She is back to herself and even laid in my lap again the other day. She is 100 percent beautiful ( although shorter tailed now) and 100 percent onyx! thanks for the support. And I appreciate no one did the kick a person while they are down. Dog that was bloody has been rehomed..others are kenneled. thanks again from Onnie and me


----------



## REO (May 30, 2014)

I'm SO happy to hear that!!!



Great job!


----------



## Squeaks (May 30, 2014)

Glad to hear she's doing better and you've rehomed the dog who caused the problem. I know I would be afraid of a repeat if it were mine.


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 31, 2014)

I hope you gave a full disclosure about what the dog did before you rehomed it. It would be tragic if the dog attacked something/someone else and the new owners were unaware of the dog's past.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 31, 2014)

Great news - so thrilled for your baby and glad you choose to rehome the dog


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 5, 2014)

Bsharp ranch. Of course it goes with out saying that I did. I wasn't going to "Pawn" her off on some unsuspecting family. Her history was fully disclosed and she went to a home where she would fit in..and is doing very well. It would have been a disservice to HER to not find the correct home.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry, I did not mean to offend you. There are so many dogs that are being rehomed without disclosure of past history. I'm happy you did.


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 7, 2014)

Its ok I am not offended. I guess to me it was a no brainer..but then I remembered how some people just are..


----------



## RockemSockem (Jun 9, 2014)

Glad everything is okay! What was the breed of dog? Does Onyx seem startled by dogs now? Hope she doesn't develop a fear.. Young minds heal better that way! Good job taking care of her until you could get the vet out/ go to the vet.


----------

